# Mail server configuring



## olegvmk (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello, *I* am trying to configure *a* simple mail server for 100-150 users (2 GB per mailbox) (MTA Exim). How to correctly prepare the file system for mailbox storage?


----------



## fullauto (Jan 22, 2013)

I have an email server that hosts 100 addresses using sendmail and dovecot. I didn't do anything special except pay close attention to the sendmail config. The sendmail documentation here is great.


----------



## olegvmk (Jan 22, 2013)

So you suggest use default options for disk preparing(A button keypress)? What about mount points?


----------



## fonz (Jan 22, 2013)

You may want to have a separate partition for /var/mail. You may want to use GELI disk encryption and/or ZFS storage. You may want to run the mailserver in a jail.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 22, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> You may want to have a separate partition for /var/mail. You may want to use GELI disk encryption and/or ZFS storage. You may want to run the mailserver in a jail.



Why to use geli?
If server reboots (for whatever reason) mail won't be available?


----------



## fonz (Jan 22, 2013)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> Why to use geli?


In case the machine gets seized by authorities. And I mentioned it as an option, nothing more.


			
				graudeejs said:
			
		

> If server reboots (for whatever reason) mail won't be available?


Why would that be?


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 22, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> In case the machine gets seized by authorities. And I mentioned it as an option, nothing more.
> 
> Why would that be?



Shit just happens when you least expect it. You know how it goes.


----------

